# Weight for 8 month old male golden ? Also, how much poop is too much ?



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

He looks fine to me. Remember, Goldens spend their entire first year growing and they continue to fill out until they're about 2 years old, so he still has a long way to go. Growth does usually start to slow down significantly around 6 or 7 months of age, so he won't be growing as fast now as he used to. A good thing to go by is his ribs. You should always be able to easily feel them, but not be able to see them. As for the pooping, that does sound like a lot. Our boys only poop once or twice a day and no more. How much food are you feeding him and how many treats does he get in a day? It could also be that the food you have him on doesn't agree with his system.


----------



## ssbon18 (Dec 21, 2009)

jwemt81 said:


> He looks fine to me. Remember, Goldens spend their entire first year growing and they continue to fill out until they're about 2 years old, so he still has a long way to go. Growth does usually start to slow down significantly around 6 or 7 months of age, so he won't be growing as fast now as he used to. A good thing to go by is his ribs. You should always be able to easily feel them, but not be able to see them. As for the pooping, that does sound like a lot. Our boys only poop once or twice a day and no more. How much food are you feeding him and how many treats does he get in a day? It could also be that the food you have him on doesn't agree with his system.


His weight seems fine because I can easily feel his ribs but not able to see him. We feed him 3 cups of dog food 1.5 cups in the morning and 1.5 cups in the afternoon. He is on Natures Domain Grain Free Salmon Meal and Sweet Potatoe Dog food which has: 336 kcals/cup. He also gets 1 chicken breast fillet jerky but cut up in small peaces throughout the day so not much on treats. In his morning meal I do add 1 fish oil tablet and 1 vitamin C tablet. Once in a while I'll cook him broiled chicken or beef with carrots and a hard broiled egg and substitute it for some of his dog food on occasion.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

I was told the other day goldens don't do well on chicken, I think maybe he poops alot because he does seem to get quite a bit of food during the day, Lucy eats 1cup twice a day with some fruit or veg. thrown in. He looks like he is a good weight. Maybe it is the dog food he is eatting, if he goes alot I heard maybe he isn't absorbing all his food. Give your vet a call should beable to tell you over the phone.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

For food, right now Jack gets 2 3/4 cups Acana Wild Prairie (or prairie harvest, whatever it's called these days) which is 425 cal/cup. He weighs 66 pounds as of last night and we can very easily feel his ribs as well as see a defined waist. I think it's all about what is right for your dog...if he looks good at 46 pounds then don't worry. 

The poop thing may be worth a phone call to your vet, but it doesn't sound like a problem. Jack poops more some days and less others. (He seems to always have some stored up for when we arrive at my sister's house!) It could be that he's running around and getting everything moving in there


----------



## DuggerA (Jan 17, 2013)

Scout is 21 inches and 41 pounds at 5.5 months. You can feel his ribs without a problem, you can't see them(although with his thick wavy fur I wouldn't be able to see them no matter what). He gets 3 cups of his food (BB puppy) per day in 3 meals. I feel like he is small, too. Scout only poops 1 or two times per day. Usually first thing in the morning and then again on his nightly walk. He looks like your dog, too.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

My 8 month old is ~58 lbs. we feed him 3 cups of food a day (~1,387 calories a day). But his littermate is only 40 lbs as of last week - so it truly is genetics. He will be as big as his DNA says.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ScamperJack (Nov 5, 2012)

Scamp turned 8 months 3 days ago. 2 weeks ago he weighed 65 pounds at the vet. He eats Purina Large Breed Puppy food, 2 cups in the morning and 2 late afternoon....lots of training treats thru the day. 

He is FAR from heavy and it's easy to feel his ribs and backbone but not see them. He's all muscle, long legs, bone and no fat, in part I"m sure because of the very active school program we have him in. He goes 4 hours twice a week with his trainers and class group plus an hour with us. They do a lot of socialization play and a great amount of obedience work. 

He poops 2 or 3 times a day, spaced out thru the day. I'd probably check that out with your vet as it seems like quite a lot. 

He's a lovely looking guy!

Cheers, Penny


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Coop is just turning 2 and eats about 2 cu a day of food. He weighed 63 lbs at his vet check and is thin, but solid. Funny thing about our boy goldens is the change from puppy to adult. Coop weighed 47 lbs at 1 yr and was a bit thin/lanky. In just one year he quit growing up but has become more solid, body more fitting his large head. I can easily see that he will do more over the next year. It is amazing how slow and steady the change is between 1-2 yrs old. Just wait and see, but yes, you will see a lot of maturity growth in the next 1-2 yrs. They just seem to get their height pretty quick, but body changes are slow and steady. 

I too am glad that Coop is naturally on the thinner side as so many of our goldens are a bit overweight.


----------



## quietpoet2004 (Sep 10, 2012)

My 8 month old Toby is 66.8 lbs and turned 8 mos old roughly a week ago.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

our 7.5 month old golden is 76 lbs... but both of his parents were 90


----------

